# What did YOU get for Christmas?



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

Your decrepit old Uncle Skully wants to know what YOU got for Christmas!

I will start...

Instant Pot Duo
Ninja Professional Blender
Taylor Digital Bodyweight Scale
Taylor Digital Food Scale
BC Strength Squat Wedge
My Pillow w/patriotic pillow case
Trump 2024 T-Shirt
Ginormous Neck Pillow Thingy
Jockey Boxer Shorts - 400 Oak Street - of course K-Mart's in Cleveland
Memory Foam Slippers
Quest Double Chocolate Chunk Protein Bars
Ghirardelli 72% Dark Chocolate
Neon Post-Its


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

From friends or family? I got absolutely nothing... but I actually like it that way. I'd rather people kept their money, so this is the perfect gift for me 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> From friends or family? I got absolutely nothing... but I actually like it that way. I'd rather people kept their money, so this is the perfect gift for me 😁


Then did you get yourself anything?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Then did you get yourself anything?


I got myself a hyperextension and some jammer arms for my rack. I bought them today, but the timing is kind of coincidental. I guess it counts as an Xmas present 😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I got myself a hyperextension and some jammer arms for my rack. I bought them today, but the timing is kind of coincidental. I guess it counts as an Xmas present 😂


Why not? Merry Christmas to you Send0!


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2021)

I have a nice comfortable leather recliner coming. Nothing else is worth taking about.

Getting my Dad Chair.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I have a nice comfortable leather recliner coming. Nothing else is worth taking about.
> 
> Getting my Dad Chair.


Sounds nice!

As hard as you workout I bet you can grow some muscle just kicking back in that thing.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 25, 2021)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also a Garmin fan.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's a smart watch right?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 25, 2021)

Yes. I dont know how to work it yet but i synced it to my phone and now im getting texts and fb messages to the watch. Its a gps watch with music. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2021)

pair of 100lb plates

pew pew

shoes

magazines

munitions

Ninja Foodi Indoor Grill

cologne

enigma phlster

Sven & Son Split King Adjustable Bed Base Head & Foot Articulation, USB Ports, Zero Gravity, Interactive Dual Massage

freedom shaver


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Yes. I dont know how to work it yet but i synced it to my phone and now im getting texts and fb messages to the watch. Its a gps watch with music.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is that what she left you?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

eazy said:


> pair of 100lb plates
> 
> pew pew
> 
> ...


I'm interested in an adjustable bed base. Let me know how you like it


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

I didnt get anything. Got the wife some coach floral blush perfume. Kids got stuff too obviously. Also about to order her her gear for her next cycle. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 25, 2021)

eazy said:


> pair of 100lb plates
> 
> pew pew
> 
> ...


I didn't even know 100 lb plates existed!

I wanted to get more plates but I have over 300 and still have not hit 300 on any lift.

Gotta get my back right first...


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I didn't even know 100 lb plates existed!
> 
> I wanted to get more plates but I have over 300 and still have not hit 300 on any lift.
> 
> Gotta get my back right first...


We got a couple hundos at our gym. Some douche bags keep leaving them on the leg press and the girls can't get them off. If you're BIG enough to put them on don't be a pussy and put them away.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I didn't even know 100 lb plates existed!
> 
> I wanted to get more plates but I have over 300 and still have not hit 300 on any lift.
> 
> Gotta get my back right first...



For the leg press and trap bar


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 25, 2021)

Some deadlift slippers from Liftinglarge.com and a fantastic dinner that I didn't have to help with at all.


----------



## eazy (Dec 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm interested in an adjustable bed base. Let me know how you like it


Last year I got a sleep number bed. I went mattress only.

Having to sleep sitting up straight up here soon this was my excuse.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 25, 2021)

eazy said:


> Last year I got a sleep number bed. I went mattress only.
> 
> Having to sleep sitting up straight up here soon this was my excuse.


I've been sleeping sitting up, using pillows... it does lessen the shoulder pain but it's not a perfect solution.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 25, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Is that what she left you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


No I asked my mom to get me this.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 25, 2021)

I'll probably buy myself a few new compression shorts and thinking about the sud inc yoke straps for conditioning.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

I got:

Bathrobe
Cooling Towel (perfect for gym)
Anklet Copperfit socks
Nike sweatshirt
3 pairs of heavy sweatpants
12 pairs of white anklet socks
Axe bodywash set
Oster knife set
$75 gift card to a local restaurant


----------



## Yano (Dec 25, 2021)

I got to pay for it all !! WOOOOOOOOOOO! 
and a new rice cooker.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm interested in an adjustable bed base. Let me know how you like it


I have a queen size Bobs-o-pedic bed base and it's 4 years old and still rocks. Have a 12" thick foam mattress on top.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I have a queen size Bobs-o-pedic bed base and it's 4 years old and still rocks. Have a 12" thick foam mattress on top.


We have one and it lays flat 100%. We can't get an angle we both like

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> We have one and it lays flat 100%. We can't get an angle we both like
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


On mine it goes up to about 45 degrees but most of the time it lays flat. Bought a new headboard for it a few months ago too.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

People hate getting my white elephant gift lol
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2021)

I got a bj from the wife this morning, some assorted protein snacks, a shirt, stephen king pet samatary, chocolate, reese's.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 25, 2021)

An air fryer/George Forman looking combo deal. Looks sick tbh

Head from my main chick 

A massage gun

And probably the dopest button up I've ever seen

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 25, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy 4 Classic smart watch


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Samsung Galaxy 4 Classic smart watch


Nice, and thought it be more plates for your home gym LOL. Since I have an iPhone I may get an Apple Watch soon.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 25, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Samsung Galaxy 4 Classic smart watch


Verizon tried to sell my 2 of them. Didn't want to add $30 to my bill

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 25, 2021)

I got this as my gifts for Christmas


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 25, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> I got this as my gifts for Christmas


Lol nice Santa hat and I've seen several people at my gym wearing that.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 25, 2021)

New atlas bipod for my LR sniper rifle


----------



## GSgator (Dec 25, 2021)

A new range case as well


----------



## TODAY (Dec 25, 2021)

I keep a gift-free home.

That said, a friend did bring a 10lb, 45 day dry-aged prime rib roast that I could not refuse.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 25, 2021)

Wife got me Lasik, in-laws got me a Milwaukee weed eater and a 4 lap drive in a Lamborghini Mclaren or Ferrari pretty exciting Christmas.


----------



## flenser (Dec 25, 2021)

Trap bar, grow light, body shaver (I go through them quick), and a "CFC Lite" which I haven't figured out how to use yet. Last time I smoked anything all I needed was papers and matches.

Oh, and a Christmas bonus equal to six weeks pay! I think that was an apology for the abysmal 2020 COVID year.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

I got my brother a mask with my shirtless picture on it and my dad a mask with my brother's picture on it. I'm so thoughtful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I got my brother a mask with my shirtless picture on it and my dad a mask with my brother's picture on it. I'm so thoughtful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than your bare ass... : )


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Better than your bare ass... : )


One, if I had that bod: I’d wear my own mask. @nissan11 

Two, what are you doing to require an annual replacement of body trimmers?

Three:
I got a Kindle, wireless charger, and metal watch band.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 26, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Verizon tried to sell my 2 of them. Didn't want to add $30 to my bill
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



I just got the Bluetooth version. Can't really justify the cost for LTE for what it is.


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> One, if I had that bod: I’d wear my own mask. @nissan11
> 
> Two, what are you doing to require an annual replacement of body trimmers?
> 
> ...


Imagine shaving a porcupine. That's about what it's like trimming my back hair. Even if I replace the heads often, the trimmers tend to burn up after a few months. Been using an IPL device for about a year, and it's getting easier, but the trimmer still struggles.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 26, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I just got the Bluetooth version. Can't really justify the cost for LTE for what it is.


When do you have your watch and no phone? thats what you need to ask yourself.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 26, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> When do you have your watch and no phone? thats what you need to ask yourself.



That was exactly my reasoning. Maybe some rare situation where your phone was stolen/lost/broken, but is it worth paying for the additional line for that possibility? For me it is not.


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

I barely use my phone. Can't imagine what I would want with a watch. 

Now figure out how to overlay my retina with a controllable HUD, and I'm all in.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 26, 2021)

eazy said:


> pair of 100lb plates
> 
> pew pew
> 
> ...


had to google enigma phlster. I like it. TBH I wasn’t sure what was going to come up so that was kinda exciting and scary at the same time lol.


----------



## Yano (Dec 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Imagine shaving a porcupine. That's about what it's like trimming my back hair. Even if I replace the heads often, the trimmers tend to burn up after a few months. Been using an IPL device for about a year, and it's getting easier, but the trimmer still struggles.


I use horse clippers for my head , have for years you can get different guards for lengths just like a barbers trimmer but they are much more heavy duty.


----------



## Yano (Dec 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Trap bar, grow light, body shaver (I go through them quick), and a "CFC Lite" which I haven't figured out how to use yet. Last time I smoked anything all I needed was papers and matches.
> 
> Oh, and a Christmas bonus equal to six weeks pay! I think that was an apology for the abysmal 2020 COVID year.


Oh cool man CFC Lite is their smallest model , its a dry flower vape.  You can smoke normal weed from it where the normal vapes take a cartridge of oil. Nice Gift


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

Yano said:


> I use horse clippers for my head , have for years you can get different guards for lengths just like a barbers trimmer but they are much more heavy duty.


I will try that next time. I've tried dog clippers in the past, but they fell apart about as fast.


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 26, 2021)

money and a variety of ass and pussy


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> money and a variety of ass and pussy


I don't believe you 😂


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 26, 2021)

I got all your moms


----------



## CJ (Dec 26, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I got all your moms


My condolences 😂


----------



## creekrat (Dec 26, 2021)

Got a new pup.  He gets his ears cropped on the 30th and I'll get to pick him up around the 10th of January 



https://imgur.com/a/1RH6j5m


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 26, 2021)

My dog passed away on Thursday.  Together over 13 years, she was my everything... my joy... my purpose.  I don't care if that makes me weak or weird.  "Just a dog."  That's fine.  So I never really cared much about Christmas... always saw it as just another excuse to push consumerism.  But fuck the holidays now.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 26, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> My dog passed away on Thursday.  Together over 13 years, she was my everything... my joy... my purpose.  I don't care if that makes me weak or weird.  "Just a dog."  That's fine.  So I never really cared much about Christmas... always saw it as just another excuse to push consumerism.  But fuck the holidays now.


I lost my Lucy, a pit mix, earlier this year to what we believe was a snake bite. Had her 11 years so I know the feeling @beefnewton


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> My dog passed away on Thursday.  Together over 13 years, she was my everything... my joy... my purpose.  I don't care if that makes me weak or weird.  "Just a dog."  That's fine.  So I never really cared much about Christmas... always saw it as just another excuse to push consumerism.  But fuck the holidays now.


Our pets are family... It's never "just a dog" or "just a cat". This doesn't make you weak or weird. 

Now bird people, fuck those weirdos.....  just kidding 😂


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't believe you 😂


Only two diff girls per day ... Guess im getting old thank god for cialis


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 26, 2021)

"My Crooked Anaconda"

by Jack Handey

_There was a crooked man
Who walked a crooked mile
He had a crooked dick
So he wore a crooked smile_


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

New under Armour shoes makes my 22nd pair lol,new boots,clothes,cologne,just clothes but inhad a wonderful Christmas with family is the main thing inhad and got that was good enough for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 28, 2021)

2 cigars so far.  

Slic.


----------



## mark18T (Dec 29, 2021)

Some extra SSDs and RAM for my PC, and few other IT stuff.


----------

